# Yellow river fishing...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Leaving in the morning to spend 4 days at our camp on yellow river with some buddies. Flathead fishing at night, bass and bream fishing in the morning. Hopefully Sunday I will having something worth reporting on...we will be fishing around Holt and Milligan and might try blackwater around Holt also.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck, I might try the river Wednesday Night maybe for some catfish.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck,I want to get down to the river this week myself but the weather looks crappy for a few days.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> good luck, I might try the river Wednesday Night maybe for some catfish.


Any fish for me


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahh that was 5 days ago, how did you do?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Ahh that was 5 days ago, how did you do?


Well me and my buddies battled rain, a muddy river, and struggled each day to catch enough bait to have a chance. However we did boat a few flatheads nothing great; biggest being 8lbs. but for the conditions we did alright. Not like I was hoping but any time on the river is a good time. Total was four flats all on rod and reel on live bream and caught one on a ploywog. The dang gar fish were bad where we were set up at taking our bait and basically wasting our time and I think it hurt our chances on the flatheads. Heres two of our biggest caught by my buddies...I didn't land anything but gar. I'm really starting to hate gar....Oh yea they went with the mustach look hoping to give us some luck.


----------

